# Bbs e21 gold rims 5 piece set FOR SALE



## E23guy (May 7, 2016)

Have a pair of 5 gold bbs rims
Off of a E21 for sale. No bends or cracks on main wheels. Slight bend on sore wheel. Asking price $850. New to website please contact me for more pictures and infohttp://m.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Option-Bbs-16-Rims-5-Piece-Set-BMW-E21-/111986240231?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE_a2_


----------

